# Fashion for 40's ladies



## littledebbie (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm 41 and want to get back into the fashion statement.Thats if it right for 40 yrs old to look sexy lol.My kids said I'm a very beauitful woman and need to wear some sexy clothing lol.Kids


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 17, 2006)

you can look sexy at any age! you have to be careful though, women in their 30's and 40's can't get away with as much as younger girls can. here are some ideas: a-line skirts that get fuller and go to the knees (not minis), dressier pointy toes shoes, button down shirts, and try some fitted jackets and blazers. they look great on any body. these are some ideas.


----------

